# Pregnant guppies?!?!?



## rskb3467 (Mar 29, 2009)

I have 2 female guppies. I am almost 100% positive the one if pregnant and am thinking the other one is too but not as far along. They both have the 'dark spot/gravid spot' on them. My 3 males are conctantly chasing them around, especially my bigger one. They will not leave her alone. I was just wondering if anyone would know if she is close are still has awhile to go. If i need to move her or keep an eye out for fry I will be sure to check more often. Don't want them to get eaten!(going to get some fake plants for the fry tonight) All my fish are getting prego, I am still waiting for my platy to be ready and have her fry!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

Sheena,

in Pic one the guppy is prego. 3 to for days top.
so is the one in pic 2
both the ones in pic 3, however, the one lagging behind has a few more days compared to the 1st female.
pic 4 as well but she has time 

now the one in Pic 5 is the prefect way to judge to see if she is ready to deliver or not. if you notice she is getting boxy which is a perfect sign that she is ready to drop. i give her 3 days.

hope this helps


----------



## GupLove (Mar 25, 2009)

I have three guppies that are pregnant right now. One is looking like she is ready to pop soon!

The other two are still a bit to go.


----------



## rskb3467 (Mar 29, 2009)

the female in pics 1, 2 , 4 and 5 are the same one. the one in 3 lagging behind is my other female.(they are so hard to get a picture of, they never stop moving!!) I can't believe it could be in 3 days! thats crazy! I'll be sure to put the plants in for the fry and keep an eye out. should I put them in a box or something? or can I put them in a tank that would be used for betta? I can borrow an octagon one from a friend but the only thing is, I don't have a filter for it..is that a problem? I just don't want my other fish to have a free lunch!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

you could put them in a box for bettas. i always move my prego females out to a diff tank.


----------

